# York Reptile Night - Sunday 26th August 2012



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

*Next meeting*​ 

_*Sunday 26th August 2012*_​ 




_*from 6pm*_​ 


_*at*_​ 



_*The Buckles Inn*_​ 




_*Tadcaster Rd, *_
_*Askham Richard, *_
_*York *_
_*YO23 3PW *_​ 






_*Everyone welcome including reptiles. Children are welcome under close supervision until 8pm.*_
_*There is no entry charge - just come and have a chat and handle a few reps*_​


----------



## uglylad (Aug 4, 2011)

Would love to come but unfortunately I have a date with Lionfest.
Will come to the next one in the hopes that one of you lovely people can probe my royal. Had a vet sex him/her but still not 100% sure on his judgement.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

uglylad said:


> Would love to come but unfortunately I have a date with Lionfest.
> Will come to the next one in the hopes that one of you lovely people can probe my royal. Had a vet sex him/her but still not 100% sure on his judgement.


Shame on you.


Anyone have any requests for me to bring? Frankie is definately coming, possibly Omi as he's just shed and looks good.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 18, 2011)

Me and my missus will be coming along, courtesy of a lift from Sparko :no1:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll be there with Charlie and his partner, as mentioned : victory:

I think I'll be bringing my pueblan milk, CRB, and maybe my tai beauty.

(And Cleo of course, if you're coming Sefi?)


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

CharlieG said:


> Me and my missus will be coming along, courtesy of a lift from Sparko :no1:


It'll be great to see you.






Sparko said:


> I'll be there with Charlie and his partner, as mentioned : victory:
> 
> I think I'll be bringing my pueblan milk, CRB, and maybe my tai beauty.
> 
> (And Cleo of course, if you're coming Sefi?)


 
Great stuff. It'll be interesting to see your Tai and my Blue side by side.


----------



## spikesbint (May 22, 2012)

Looking forward to meet you all and seeing some fully grown snakes as ours are all pretty young :2thumb: ( Charlie's Better half :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Pauline said:


> Great stuff. It'll be interesting to see your Tai and my Blue side by side.



She's just over a year old so I suspect Frankie will win as far as size goes :lol2:


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Sparko said:


> I'll be there with Charlie and his partner, as mentioned : victory:
> 
> I think I'll be bringing my pueblan milk, CRB, and maybe my tai beauty.
> 
> (And Cleo of course, if you're coming Sefi?)


I'm definitely coming! :2thumb:

I'll be bringing the other half Adam and Achilles for Sparko but not sure who else yet


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Sparko said:


> She's just over a year old so I suspect Frankie will win as far as size goes :lol2:


:lol2:






Lutra Garouille said:


> I'm definitely coming! :2thumb:
> 
> I'll be bringing the other half Adam and Achilles for Sparko but not sure who else yet


 
Great.


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

will be coming if bosshogg is going with rats

roger


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

uglylad said:


> Would love to come but unfortunately I have a date with Lionfest.


Lionfest as in the the biker/rock pub in Cas??


----------



## uglylad (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep that is the one mate. Are you attending?


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

uglylad said:


> Yep that is the one mate. Are you attending?


Possibly actually, saw this advertised somewhere and thought about going - handy as I only live a 2 minute walk away (staggering distance) :2thumb:


----------



## uglylad (Aug 4, 2011)

Wristbands only £3 but you may want to get one in advance if you are thinking of going, it usually sells out pretty quick. If you end up going give me a shout.


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Lutra Garouille said:


> I'm definitely coming! :2thumb:
> 
> *I'll be bringing the other half Adam* and Achilles for Sparko but not sure who else yet



I hope you're bringing a big enough RUB for him : victory:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

All being well bosshogg should be there for those who want to order frozen food.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

were coming any frozen PM me


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Sparko said:


> I hope you're bringing a big enough RUB for him : victory:


Yeah! Of course! :2thumb:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

looks like im coming then

roger


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

sinderman said:


> looks like im coming then
> 
> roger


 
You'll be pleased to know that Wol will be there too :lol2:


----------



## Python_Bloke (Aug 19, 2010)

Sparko said:


> I hope you're bringing a big enough RUB for him : victory:


Well I fold away quite nicely to fit most boxes. You'll probably need some butter and whiskey to get me out though


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## nathair (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll be there, not bringing snakes this time tho cos I'm on bike and got no heat pads.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

nathair said:


> I'll be there, not bringing snakes this time tho cos I'm on bike and got no heat pads.


 
Glad to hear you're finally going to make it.


----------



## nathair (Sep 7, 2009)

Pauline said:


> Glad to hear you're finally going to make it.


yeah it's took long enough :lol2:
I take it the bar will be open for refreshments?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

nathair said:


> yeah it's took long enough :lol2:
> I take it the bar will be open for refreshments?


 
Of course


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

still time for placing any froze orders  we will be slightly later as rich is at work and I have to go pick him up


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

leave him at home lol

roger


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sinderman said:


> leave him at home lol
> 
> roger


haha sometimes that is tempting! especially as I will be driving him to work at 5am think i will chuck airrifle in and go some bag some rabbits after I have dropped him off


----------



## nathair (Sep 7, 2009)

Pauline said:


> Of course


good i can't go long without coffee


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Sad to say I am unable to bring any of my snakes to Rep Night as I appear to have had a suspected case of IBD. I do assure everyone that I shall be freshly bathed and all clean clothes before I come though and all heatmats etc disinfected before I bring them.


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

sorry to say this i think you should not go till you have the all clear

roger


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

sinderman said:


> sorry to say this i think you should not go till you have the all clear
> 
> roger


i agree, i'm not going tonight.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gingerpony said:


> i agree, i'm not going tonight.


I agree! I'm not coming either sorry 
Clare


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes that's a valid point roger and gp.
Until there is written evidence that it was not ibd then contact with other keepers should be at a very minimum if at all.
Even if bathed and fresh clothes and equipment sterilised there is no guarantee of safety as you can't see it so don't know for certain.
Also there's no saying its just the 1 boa if at all or if it was already infected before buying it.
It could have caught is after purchase from another which is carrying but not showing signs.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

edited


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Edited


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, folks I won't go, have a good night.


Not all my food is from Clare I have also bought online and from Pets at Home.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

edited

I think you have made the right choice Pauline


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I've removed that part from my post now Clare.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

reptiles-ink said:


> I've removed that part from my post now Clare.



thanks I have edited my posts so it doesnt look like im rambling to myself


----------

